# Recipes that use a lot of Eggs!!



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone got a few (or 20)? Cause I kinda need'em...The girls are definitely bringing their A game of late.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Pound cake comes to mind.
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Elvis-Presleys-Favorite-Pound-Cake-232642

I have not tried it, but it uses 7


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Homemade Anglefood cake for the whites and noodles with the yolks.....


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know if your girls produce so much all the time but if not then you can freeze eggs for use during the slow period.

Do not freeze eggs in the shell. 

It's best to freeze eggs in small quantities so you can thaw only what you need. An easy way to do this is to put them in an ice cube tray. Once frozen, transfer them to a freezer container and label. 

As with any frozen food, it is best to thaw eggs in the refrigerator and use them as soon as they are thawed. Only use thawed eggs in dishes that will be thoroughly cooked.
*
*
*Whole Eggs:* To freeze whole eggs or yolks crack them into a bowl and gently stir to break up the yolk somewhat. Try not to incorporate air into the eggs. Label the container with the date and the number of eggs. They can be kept frozen for a year, and should be thawed in the refrigerator the day before you intend to use them. 
*Egg Yolks:* To inhibit yolks from getting lumpy during storage, stir in a 1/2-teaspoon salt per 1-cup of egg or yolks. If using for desserts, use 1-tablespoon sugar or corn syrup per 1-cup yolks or whole eggs. Label the container with the date and the number of egg yolks. Use up extra egg yolks in recipes like sauces, custards, ice cream, yellow cakes, mayonnaise, scrambled eggs, and cooked puddings. 
*Egg Whites:* Raw egg whites do not suffer from freezing (cooked egg whites are very rubbery). No salt or sugar is needed. Break and separate the eggs one at a time, making sure that no yolk gets into the whites. Pour into trays and freeze until firm. Label the container with the date and the number of egg whites. Use up extra egg whites in boiled frostings (i.e., 7-minute frosting), meringue cookies, angel food cake, white cakes, or meringue for pies. 
*Hard-Cook Egg Yolks:* Hard-cooked egg yolks can be frozen to use later for toppings or garnishes. Carefully place the yolks in a single layer in a saucepan and add enough water to come at least 1-inch above the yolks. Cover and quickly bring just to boiling. Remove from the heat and let stand, covered, in the hot water about 15 minutes. Remove with a slotted spoon, drain well and package for freezing.

Hard-cooked whole eggs and whites become tough and watery when frozen, so don't freeze them.

​


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I made a double batch of chocolate merengue cookies, which used up 6. It took the family 3 days to eat them.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I love making this! Although the recipe calls for 4 eggs, I usually use 5 or six.

http://rationalrecipes.blogspot.com/2010/10/spinach-goats-cheese-tarte.html


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

This is one of my favorites:
http://www.budgetgourmetmom.com/breakfast-pockets/

It uses 8 eggs (or more if you have young hens with small eggs, sometimes I throw and extra or two in!)


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Here's one 



*Spinach Quiche*

2 (10 oz.) pkgs. Frozen, chopped spinach. Cooked and squeezed to remove liquid.
8 eggs
2 (16 oz.) cartons of low-fat cottage cheese
4 cups grated cheese of choice
4 regular pie shells

Combine spinach & eggs, cheeses, and whatever else you want for vegetables and/or meats (bacon, etc.)

Put into piecrust. Cover w/foil and freeze in Ziploc bag. Or bake uncovered in a preheated oven at 350 for 1 hour. Let thaw before baking.

This recipe makes 4 quiche, and comes in handy on days you don't feel like spending allot of time cooking.

What I have done is divided the spinach & egg mixture into a couple of different bowls for the amount of different flavor quiches I want.

For example:

I have used Swiss cheese w/bacon bits and onions
and I have used Monterey jack w/sun-dried tomatoes and mushrooms

it is a very simple recipe that yields a lot.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Farmer's breakfast (uses 6 eggs) 

Fry 6 to 8 sliced or diced potatoes in a skillet (with onions if you wish). When they just start to get a little tender (kind of like potatoes for potato salad). Don't cook them too long or you will end up with mush. Add cooked chopped bacon or cooked ground sausage. Stir well. 

In a bowl whisk 6 eggs and milk together. Add to your skillet. Turn the heat down so it won't scorch the eggs. Cover your skillet with a lid. Check often. Once the eggs are cooked through add cheese on top. We like to use american cheese or velveeta. Cover skillet with lid and wait until the cheese is melted. Enjoy! 

Warning! This is not a figure friendly recipe, but it is so good! 

You could make a quiche as well. I think you can freeze them, but I am not 100% sure. Unfortunately, I don't have a recipe though.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

We often feed extra eggs to the other animals, hard boiled and peeled to the dogs and cats. Egg shells go back to the garden. The hogs get raw eggs along with shells.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

*Pannakuuken*

2TBS butter
6 eggs
1 cup flour
2 TBS sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup milk

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Melt butter in the pancake pan for 2 mins, or until the butter melts. spread butter over bottom of pan and set aside.
in bowl beat eggs slightly, stir in flour, sugar and slat, gradually add the milk and beat until smooth.

pour into pan and bake at 400 for 15 mins
reduce oven temp to 325 and bake 40-45 mins longer until golden brown.

immediatley loosen the pancake and slid onto plate. serve with butter and syrup or can top with fruits, bacon, whip creame, etc.

ok.... I usually do these in muffing tins... so... delete the butter and spray muffin tins down with baker's joy (flour spray) start the baking the same but after reducing, only go another 15(ish) mins. I usually gauge it by the color of the bread that is in the tin... if its still real yellow, i go longer... if its black... well.. make another batch and dont go as long. really depends on your oven.

somthing else I do now, is I mix all the ingredients in the blender. i dont get lumps and only get one thing dirty.

when in the tins, before going into the oven we will add berrys, suasage, bacon. if you add these, then if there are any leftovers, you will want to refridgerate. if not, they are like bread and can sit on the counter. but this really doesnt happen in our house.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

We add eggs to lots of things that don't normally have eggs, like scramble an egg or two, chop it fine, and mix it in with the hamburger when making tacos, burgers, chilli, swiss steak, meat loaf, etc. I also will make a thin, flat scrambled egg (just poor it into a greased pan and don't stir it up, like you were going to make an omelet), remove and cut into slices. Add this to chicken or beef fajitas. 

Have lots of chicken broth left over from that last mean rooster? Egg drop soup, there is a good recipe at http://allrecipes.com/recipe/restaurant-style-egg-drop-soup/

French toast and bacon/ham/sausage for dinner and use one egg per one or two pieces of bread. I like it that way because it gives the toast more body and flavor.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Martha Stewarts Chocolate Angel food cake is one of the best I have made...LOVE IT


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Quiche (I make them crustless in silicone cupcake things)
Eggs in a nest (cupcake things again)
Egg salad
Pickled eggs


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Deviled Eggs is my favorite.. I can eat way too many in one setting..


----------



## Sour Kraut Farm (Sep 26, 2012)

Custard Pie :!


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

Popovers! This is a great breakfast! I have to make a double batch to feed my crew of only 5, so each breakfast would use 6 eggs

one batch:
in a blender add: 
3 eggs
1 cup flour
1 cup milk
1/2 tsp salt

blend on high for 2 minutes. Pour into a well greased popover tin or muffin tin and bake until puffed and golden, app 10-14 minutes at 400 degrees. Serve immediately with butter and honey.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Fritatas use up a few as well as leftover meats and veggies.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I like to make homemade pudding to use up eggs!
It takes 4 and is very yummy.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Don't overlook plain old egg salad. It is good on bread, crackers, chips, etc. I make it plain and then sometimes I jazz it up with pimento, sliced black olives, chopped onion , etc.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Pound cake uses a dozen eggs.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

Pound cake, custard pie, breakfast burritos at supper, deviled, and boil up a dozen use in salads, snacks, tuna. 

Samm


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Overnight French Toast Breakfast Casserole

http://mormonmavens.blogspot.com/2011/11/baked-french-toast.html

8 eggs! Just put this in the fridge to make for tomorrow


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

I'll see if I can find my recipe....think the official name is "Zuppa Inglese" (I usually called it soggy cake, when it gets spiked).....it's a layered italian sponge cake that is really dense and eggy....and you make a custard (using up more eggs) to fill it with in between the layers (2-3).

Now, if you are so inclined, you can sprinkle each layer with your favorite spirit (rum works good), and you can spike the custard too. 

After assembling the cake, frost it with a meringue frosting (using up the egg whites that you didnt use in the cake or custard). Some people like to slightly tinge the meringue with brown by putting it in the oven for a short bit, I usually dont.


Another idea that can be egg-heavy is some of the New York style thick cheesecakes.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Chocolate eclairs with homemade shells and custard filling.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I would make ALOT of egg salad, omelettes,fried eggs, scrambled eggs, quiche, pound cake, and feed the rest to the dogs. They LOVE eggs!


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Deviled eggs, quiche, omelets, etc. are good applications for many eggs.


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

This is Emeril's recipe for Creme brulee and IT...IS...HEAVENLY!!!!! Don't let the custard cups scare ya away from making it. We have used just a regular 8x8 casserole submerged in a 13x9 casserole and scoop out what we want. 

http://www.emerils.com/recipe/3066/Creme-Brulee

And then, with the leftover egg whites, we make lemon meringue pies or divinity.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

These breakfast casseroles use 5 eggs and are great as a main dish for meals. 

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/hash-brown-and-egg-casserole/


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Dusky makes eggs benedict which can easily use almost an entire dozen eggs!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I like Paula Deen's Zucchini Bread for using lots of eggs. I always add an extra one or two and it uses up some of the shredded zucchini that I have frozen from the garden. 

I wish that I had an excess of eggs...My hens laugh at me and gobble up every bit of feed and treats that I bring them. Not an egg in sight from those evil cluckers! Actually, I get about 2 per week now. Not nearly enough...


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Chess pie uses 4 eggs, we are getting about a dozen a day here..:thumb:


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

give some to me? 

in addition to the other great recipes listed above, french toast (kids like it), bread pudding, rice pudding, cornbread, meatloaf, cakes, and ICE CREAM!


----------



## gotmules (Mar 3, 2011)

I just made my first chiffon cake last night. (my girls are busy, also) it uses seven eggs, the yolks in the batter, and the whites for folding in and making light. I got the recipe off the internet, and it has variations of flavors. orange smelled wonderful, and I got an empty plate back from the fish fry last night.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We're subjected to the same torment as the OP is, getting 5-6 eggs every single day from only 8 hens!

Have given some to neighbors, eaten many for breakfast, frozen some in egg cartons & just tonight I used some to make some oatmeal cookies.

One of our favorites is to boil at least a dozen (older eggs), then slice in half, take out the yellow and place it aside in a bowl while placing all the white halves in a platter awaiting their fills. The yellows are mashed with tiny bit of salt/pepper, a touch of dried nettle leaves, a good glob of sweet pickle relish, a tiny bit of mustard & some mayonaise. Then it is all mixed well and all the white halves are filled with this mixture. (If I still have some black walnuts, I will leave off the sweet pickle relish and mustard and put in a nice amount of these "crushed" walnuts.) These will not last even an hour at this house.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I vote for a big ole jar of pickled eggs


----------

